# Falmouth hotel destroyed by fire



## T & P (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-17897467

The g/f used to live in Falmouth years ago so the story caught my eye. Turns out she used to work at the very hotel in question for a short while.

The place looks well fucked...


----------



## Kanda (Apr 30, 2012)

*re-developers*

They've moved everyone to Green Lawns, which is nice. My sister got married there.


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2012)

If I ever get married again, I'll get married at The Headland Hotel in Newquay, preferably during a storm.


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 30, 2012)

Geri said:


> If I ever get married again, I'll get married at The Headland Hotel in Newquay, preferably during a storm.


 
The Headland's a great place, looks very Victorian Gothic from the outside. If they haven't yet filmed a murder mystery there, they should.

(Looks up the price of a room - ouch).

http://www.headlandhotelnewquay.co.uk/rooms.html


----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2012)

'Country House' was pretty shit but I'm not convinced he deserves to burn to death for it.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 30, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> The Headland's a great place, looks very Victorian Gothic from the outside. If they haven't yet filmed a murder mystery there, they should.


 Roald Dahl's The Witches was filmed there.


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 30, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> Roald Dahl's The Witches was filmed there.


 
Thanks for the info, good to hear it


----------



## toggle (Apr 30, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> The Headland's a great place, looks very Victorian Gothic from the outside. If they haven't yet filmed a murder mystery there, they should.
> 
> (Looks up the price of a room - ouch).
> 
> http://www.headlandhotelnewquay.co.uk/rooms.html


 
i think there was a riot there when that was first built.

there's a fair few hotels of a similar design round the coast, all designed by the same bloke.


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2012)

We stayed there a few years ago but we had one of the cheaper rooms with no view. It was still nice though. They had a very snobby French waiter.


----------



## madzone (Apr 30, 2012)

I won't be going swimming there then.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 1, 2012)

NVP said:


> 'Country House' was pretty shit but I'm not convinced he deserves to burn to death for it.


 
Coxon hated that song. Can't say I blame him. All those stupid fucking trumpets.


----------



## madzone (May 1, 2012)

Apparently it might have been caused by hot tar from the flat roof being mended.


----------



## Stigmata (May 1, 2012)

I stayed just round the corner from there when my friend got married in Falmouth the other year. He used a different hotel though. Nice town, crap pubs though


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 3, 2012)

A mate from London is thinking of living in Falmouth, I've always liked it - very attractive & has a nice vibe to it. Apparently it was a major port & one of the wealthiest towns back in the day (the mediaevil one). I don't recall there being many great pubs though either.


----------



## Geri (May 3, 2012)

There's a pub that was pretty good a few years back when my ex was living there, at the top of the Jacobs Ladder steps. Can't remember the name of it.

When we go to Falmouth we usually drink in the Wetherspoons or one of the pubs along by the harbour, which I also can't remember the name of.


----------



## Kanda (May 3, 2012)

My sisters flat was at the top of those steps, don't remember the pub though.

I usually drink in The Grapes or Chain Locker


----------



## Ground Elder (May 3, 2012)

Geri said:


> There's a pub that was pretty good a few years back when my ex was living there, at the top of the Jacobs Ladder steps. Can't remember the name of it.


 It's the Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Geri (May 3, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> It's the Jacob's Ladder


----------



## madzone (May 4, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> A mate from London is thinking of living in Falmouth, I've always liked it - very attractive & has a nice vibe to it. Apparently it was a major port & one of the wealthiest towns back in the day (the mediaevil one). I don't recall there being many great pubs though either.


Is he buying or renting? Renting is virtually impossible because all the rentals are overpriced and aimed at students. It's an expensive place to buy as well. I'd quite like to live there though.


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2012)

I'm not sure I'd want to live there. Bit touristy for me, like St Ives. The Pavilions is a good place to see a band, though. Saw Gallows there a bit back and it was perfect for a band like that.


----------



## madzone (May 4, 2012)

NVP said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to live there. Bit touristy for me, like St Ives. The Pavilions is a good place to see a band, though. Saw Gallows there a bit back and it was perfect for a band like that.


I had my first experience of that last week when I nipped down to Trago. It was heaving. Still, because it's so much bigger than st ives they tend to just stay in the town bits. The residential areas don't get it.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 4, 2012)

Students for most of the year and then, just when they fuck off, in come the tourists, but if I were to live in Cornwall it would probably be somewhere near Falmouth: good town beaches, decent music venues and far enough away from Penzance

I've just spent the day catching crabs in Flushing


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 4, 2012)

madzone said:


> Is he buying or renting? Renting is virtually impossible because all the rentals are overpriced and aimed at students. It's an expensive place to buy as well. I'd quite like to live there though.


Buying & he can afford loads.

Yeah, I agree - I like the place. It's attractive like St Ives. I think the Art College adds a bit to the culture.

Talking of Penzance, I've a brother who's looking at places for something like £50K! & reckons Penzance is the only solution. He wants to be able to get a train to London a lot.


----------



## madzone (May 4, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> Buying & he can afford loads.
> 
> Yeah, I agree - I like the place. It's attractive like St Ives. I think the Art College adds a bit to the culture.
> 
> Talking of Penzance, I've a brother who's looking at places for something like £50K! & reckons Penzance is the only solution. He wants to be able to get a train to London a lot.


 
£50k? In Penzance?? He might get a garage for that. If he wants to go to London a lot he'd be much better off further up the line.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 4, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> Talking of Penzance, I've a brother who's looking at places for something like £50K! & reckons Penzance is the only solution. He wants to be able to get a train to London a lot.


 What makes him think that houses in Penzance are cheap 

e2a from 2010 - The town where house prices jumped 207%


----------



## toggle (May 4, 2012)

thinking of places on the train routes, liskeard, bodmin, redruth are likely cheaper. doubt there is anywhere for as little as 50k though.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 4, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> What makes him think that houses in Penzance are cheap
> 
> e2a from 2010 - The town where house prices jumped 207%


 
He's only looking for a studio & there are some around for less than that at the moment. There are also park houses round for that price. It looks a bit cheaper than Falmouth.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 4, 2012)

Did the missing guests from the Falmouth hotel turn up?


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 4, 2012)

toggle said:


> thinking of places on the train routes, liskeard, bodmin, redruth are likely cheaper. doubt there is anywhere for as little as 50k though.


 
They're all inland  though. Redruth is pretty depressing - kids looking glum with nout to do or doing nout? He likes Marizian end of Penzance & the coast bit generally (not many like Penzance bit though).


----------



## toggle (May 4, 2012)

exactly, inland. therefore not desirable as holiday homes. therefore cheaper

still won't be anywhere near 50k to buy though.


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2012)

There was a place for sale in PZ for 45 grand recently but it was basically an attic.


----------



## Libertad (May 4, 2012)

You could buy all of Redruth for £50k.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 5, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Did the missing guests from the Falmouth hotel turn up?


Everyone is accounted for.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> They're all inland though. Redruth is pretty depressing - kids looking glum with nout to do or doing nout? He likes Marizian end of Penzance & the coast bit generally (not many like Penzance bit though).


The marazion end of Pz? And he has 50K?


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> He's only looking for a studio & there are some around for less than that at the moment. There are also park houses round for that price. It looks a bit cheaper than Falmouth.


Park houses? Like caravans on a platform sorta thing? That's usually where the council puts addicts and the like.

Anyway - we don't want anymore fucking Londoners 

Is he fit?


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 5, 2012)

madzone said:


> Park houses? Like caravans on a platform sorta thing? That's usually where the council puts addicts and the like.
> 
> Anyway - we don't want anymore fucking Londoners
> 
> Is he fit?


Yeah caravans on summat or other. There's one on Jelbert Way for £60K at the mo near the Heliport. I figured it may be full of old gets rather than addicts, but I guess he can work on that.

Up yours 

& I don't fancy him, but I can mail you his photo....oh you mean that sort of fit, well he's getting on a bit but jogs & likes long walks (would have to if living on Jelbert Way).


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Actually the one on Jelbert way probably isn't addicty and it's about 20 yards away from a massive 24hr Tesco so he'll never run out of milk 

No, I didn't mean _that_ sort of fit. But he jogs so let's not bother with photos


----------



## Ground Elder (May 5, 2012)

Jelbert Way - very damp, poorly built former holiday lets, which certainly used to be 'addicty', but I don't know if they still are. They'll also be next right next to a 24 hour Sainsburys soon.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> Jelbert Way - very damp, poorly built former holiday lets, which certainly used to be 'addicty', but I don't know if they still are. They'll also be next right next to a 24 hour Sainsburys soon.


 
Oh, are the Jelbert Way the white ones right next to the Heliport? Not the caravanny type ones directly opposite Tesco that adjoin the Barn club car park?


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 5, 2012)

madzone said:


> Oh, are the Jelbert Way the white ones right next to the Heliport? Not the caravanny type ones directly opposite Tesco that adjoin the Barn club car park?


 
Yes & consistent with what Ground Elder says, they look like Butlins places.


----------



## madzone (May 6, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> Yes & consistent with what Ground Elder says, they look like Butlins places.


 
Oh. They're fucking _horrible_ and full of wrong un's. My stepdaughter lived in one for a while.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 6, 2012)

madzone said:


> Oh. They're fucking _horrible_ and full of wrong un's. My stepdaughter lived in one for a while.


 
Cheers, I've fed that back to him & the damp/addicty bit. He says he'll keep looking.


----------



## madzone (May 7, 2012)

He's not going to get anything nice for 50k. Not anywhere in Cornwall and if he's set on travelling to London a lot why is he looking at the place that's farthest away?

He sounds a bit of a nob


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2012)

Geri said:


> If I ever get married again, I'll get married at The Headland Hotel in Newquay, preferably during a storm.


Just quoting this hint in case "anyone" missed it...


----------



## Geri (May 7, 2012)

It's not a hint! I will only consider re marriage if I meet a good looking, faithful, kind millionaire


----------



## danny la rouge (May 7, 2012)




----------



## madzone (May 7, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> Cheers, I've fed that back to him & the damp/addicty bit. He says he'll keep looking.


What about this one in Falmouth? Falmouth's much nicer than pz
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-26628193.html


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 7, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> A mate from London is thinking of living in Falmouth, I've always liked it - very attractive & has a nice vibe to it. Apparently it was a major port & one of the wealthiest towns back in the day (the mediaevil one). I don't recall there being many great pubs though either.


 
My mate lived in Falmouth for 2 years whilst he was doing his PhD. Nice little town, keeps you fit with all the hills you have to walk up and down. He reckoned it's where all the people on the run from their lives end up at the tip of the country, the last chance saloon as it were. Nice views though.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 7, 2012)

madzone said:


> What about this one in Falmouth? Falmouth's much nicer than pz
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-26628193.html


Thanks, I alerted him of this one & another around there. He said he was aiming for spmething more central in town. I like it, but would this be on an estate with social malais?


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 7, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> My mate lived in Falmouth for 2 years whilst he was doing his PhD. Nice little town, keeps you fit with all the hills you have to walk up and down. He reckoned it's where all the people on the run from their lives end up at the tip of the country, the last chance saloon as it were. Nice views though.


I think there's something in this - Cornwall definitely has the isolation if you're legging it from summat. Living in Devon, I notice a difference - people tend to be more staid here, like little Englanders, whereas Cornwall seems to be more right on.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Libertad (May 7, 2012)

Cornwall, frequently misunderstood.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 7, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


>


  Care to explain pal?


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 7, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Cornwall, frequently misunderstood.


WTF?


----------



## madzone (May 8, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> Thanks, I alerted him of this one & another around there. He said he was aiming for spmething more central in town. I like it, but would this be on an estate with social malais?


 
He doesn't want a lot for his 50k does he? 

Falmouth doesn't really do 'social malaise'. Unless you count students.


----------



## RoyReed (May 23, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> Talking of Penzance, I've a brother who's looking at places for something like £50K! & reckons Penzance is the only solution. He wants to be able to get a train to London a lot.


There's a three bedroom house for sale within five miles of Penzance for £54k. Plenty of stuff under £60k so long as you don't want to be on the coast with a sea view.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 23, 2012)

That's not a house - it is a restricted occupancy holiday let.


----------



## madzone (May 23, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> That's not a house - it is a restricted occupancy holiday let.


What do _we_ know?


----------



## madzone (May 23, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> There's a three bedroom house for sale within five miles of Penzance for £54k. Plenty of stuff under £60k so long as you don't want to be on the coast with a sea view.


No, there isn't


----------

